# Why did my Kyoga Flameback die?



## KingPiccolo SB (Oct 12, 2012)

I have 5 Kyoga Flamebacks in a 40 gallon long tank. Two of the females are 2 1/2 inches, the male that died was a bit smaller. Then the remaining two are considerably smaller than the rest but i can't tell what their gender is. There are various other rift lake cichlids in the tank but the aggression in the tank has been very low (i think it's because they are rather small). So he was probably my favorite fish in the tank, his color was amazing. So when i looked at the tank today i noticed he was dead, upside down.

Last night he was eating fine and wasn't chasing other fish nor was he being chased. He had a full stomach when i found him but i highly doubt it was bloat as he was still eating and bloat doesn't kill fish in one day usually. My only guess is that there is a Jacobfreibergi in the tank that is the dominant male (though he's not too aggressive). There is a female peacock in the tank that is holding just as of yesterday, so i think the Jake may be the father and may have attacked the Flameback since he was the sub dominant male.

Do you think that he could have killed the flameback in one day while not destroying his fins or descaling him?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It would be my guess someone killed him. Flamebacks are timid...often best kept in a species tank. Without a complete list of the species and tank dimensions I would not pin it on the jacobfriebergi...but they are often better kept in a tank longer than 48".

I have a male flameback in an all-male hap/peacock tank (no jakes) and he really does not color up. He is sort of silver/pink.

I have the rest of that same flameback group in a species tank and they are quite colored up.


----------

